# AGA Convention Crypt people?



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Just trying to guage how many crypt folks are going to attend the AGA Convention?
Trying to see if there's enough interest in doing a mini Crypt meeting - ala ECS on Thursday afternoon/early evening.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Ghazanfar, I have just started a new emmersed setup for crypts. I am planning to be there at the convention along with our few club members from NASH. I will definietly be intrested ina mini crypt meeting.

Thanks
Bhushan


----------



## Yoong (Nov 26, 2007)

Ghanzafar,
Where and when is the meeting. Can crypt lover from here(Malaysia) join the meeting?


Yoong


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Yoong;

The meeting is in Atlanta, Georgia, USA. Not sure where you would be coming from, but all are welcome.

Here's a link to the info.
http://www.aquatic-gardeners.org/convention.html

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## Yoong (Nov 26, 2007)

DelawareJim,
Thanks for the information. Sounds very tempting. Have very good speaker in the convention. Is the exhibition huge? I am from Malaysia, the cost of getting there and work leave might be a problem. I just want to find out more before I decide.

Yoong


----------



## crypts (Jan 4, 2008)

Yoong said:


> DelawareJim,
> Thanks for the information. Sounds very tempting. Have very good speaker in the convention. Is the exhibition huge? I am from Malaysia, the cost of getting there and work leave might be a problem. I just want to find out more before I decide.
> 
> Yoong


Yeah, very tempting, maybe we can have some similar meeting in Malaysia, Herman can be our speaker


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Yeah one in Malaysia will be good


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I will try to make it. I am about 90% sure that I can get away.


----------



## Yoong (Nov 26, 2007)

Just checked the Air ticket price and accommodation. Cannot afford to go there eventhough with MAS discount ticket. 

I fully support one in Malaysia for the region.

Yoong


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Yoong said:


> I fully support one in Malaysia for the region.
> 
> Yoong


I think that's a great idea. We'll have the European Crypt Society, the North American Crypt Society, the Asian Crypt Society, and someday we can start the World Crypt Conference with members from each society exchanging ideas, techniques, and plants. Just think, collecting field trips hosted by the ACS. Woo hoo!!

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## crypts (Jan 4, 2008)

DelawareJim said:


> I think that's a great idea. We'll have the European Crypt Society, the North American Crypt Society, the Asian Crypt Society, and someday we can start the World Crypt Conference with members from each society exchanging ideas, techniques, and plants. Just think, collecting field trips hosted by the ACS. Woo hoo!!
> 
> Cheers.
> Jim


I can contribute some sites to visit


----------

